# Problems with my Chevy S10



## patrick76 (Feb 22, 2010)

I have recently just acquired a 1994 Chevy S10. I am seeing the check gauges light more often then I would like. The truck seems to struggle when in idle, before or after driving. I tried to start her up 4 times today, and she caught on the 4th try, then she seemed just fine. While trying to start her up the previous 3 times, she gave a sense of a battery failure. I have stalled out while in stop and go traffic while in neutral. Does anyone have any suggestions as to where I might start? The previous owner did not take care of her.. Any help would be greatly appeciated.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Engine size?? Mileage?? Complete tune-up and oil/filter change as well al checking all other filters...air filters can be blown out with compressed air.


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Sounds like a sticking EGR valve. Do you have the CPI version (spider injector) of the 4.3L? These are highly prone to EGR gunking. I had this problem a couple of times with my 1994 S-10 before I traded it last year. Got to pull the EGR, clean it thoroughly (or replace), and reinstall with screened EGR gasket. Could be something else but this is worth a look and not too hard to fix.


----------



## patrick76 (Feb 22, 2010)

I will look into it and get back to you. Thanks for responding!!


----------



## patrick76 (Feb 22, 2010)

about the engine size i am not too sure, I am waiting on a reply. I did a full oil change and the fluids were all topped off.. but that is all I have been able to do. The milage is about 253K. As to the EGR valve/Engine size I am waiting on a response from the seller. Is there a easy way to distinguish either of these? I have decided to put her in a garage until I can get this sorted out.. Thanks for your time guys!!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Locate the vin and find the 8th character...should be a letter but I do see one numeral listed. It will be the engine code...use list below to determine engine:

A 4-151 (2.5) TBI
B 6-262 (4.3) TBI
C 8-379 (6.2) Diesel
D 6-189 (3.1) TBI
E 4-151 (2.5) TBI
E 6-207 (3.4) SFI
F 8-397 (6.5) Turbo Diesel
H 8-305 (5.0) TBI
J 8-379 (6.2) Diesel
J 8-454 (7.4) SFI
K 8-350 (5.7) TBI
L 6-231 (3.8) SFI
M 8-305 (5.0) SFI
N 8-454 (7.4) TBI
P 8-395 (6.5) Diesel
R 6-173 (2.8) TBI
R 8-350 (5.7) SFI
S 8-395 (6.5) Turbo Diesel
T 6-292 (4.8) 1BC
W 8-454 (7.4) 4BC
W 6-262 (4.3) CPI
X 6-262 (4.3) CPI
Y 8-395 (6.5) Diesel
Z 6-262 (4.3) TBI
4 4-134 (2.2) PFI


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

SABL where did you find this stuff at, I saw the other thread too, that's some great info


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Ancient Chinese secret.....:laugh:

VINs are nice to know.

I'll be nice and share


----------



## patrick76 (Feb 22, 2010)

I was able to locate the VIN number it is: 4 4-134 (2.2) PFI. Does this help?


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Aaaahhhh, grasshoppers.... VIN references not totally secret anymore..... look to the wiki...... 

Patrick, I am not familiar with that motor. Could still be EGR but perhaps someone else here has experience with that motor and can help narrow down the problem.



SABL said:


> Ancient Chinese secret.....:laugh:
> 
> VINs are nice to know.
> 
> I'll be nice and share


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

SABL said:


> Ancient Chinese secret.....:laugh:
> 
> VINs are nice to know.
> 
> I'll be nice and share



Thanks SABL, ancient Chinese secret downloaded and saved in .pdf format on desktop


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

It does sound like the EGR is stuck open and allowing exhaust gas to recirculate when it shouldn't. That would be the place to start and move on to something else if it is not the problem. I can't remember the sequence to pull the codes by turning the key on and off....geez... been using OBDII for too long and all my vehicles are newer than 95. My manuals are 28 miles away.......

I need to dl the pdf myself... using bookmarks. Need to do the same for the Tecumseh manual. Both have been handy lately...:laugh:


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

I wish his Blazer was a 90 or earlier, I'd tell where to get the paper clip from and which ports to plug it into  but a 94 need a code reader.
I got one cause I have a 01 wrangler and a 05 Malibu but it doesn't do him a lotta good sittin in my shed, My blazer is a 89 so I just use the paper clip


----------



## patrick76 (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks for the info guys.. I will look into it. And get back to you.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Thanks Patrick!!

Keep us informed and we will try to help.


----------



## 97'sonoma (Feb 15, 2010)

if replacing that doesn't work try unplugging the mass airflow sencer. it's up close to the air box. if it revs real high but you have no problems with stalling after unplugging it try taking it out and spray it down with brake cleaner. a quick engine scan is recommended though. that will tell you exactly whats needed.


----------



## James R. Smith (Aug 20, 2013)

Can some one help! I have a 97, 2.2 that has a back up skip. worst in 1st or 2nd.
No check engine light or code. have had it tune, new converter, new coil packs, fuel filter. clean air filter, and air pipes. still the same. Every one tells me with out a code hard to find. can any one help. also new to site so this maybe the wrong place to put this. thanks James: sad:


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

This duplicate thread is closed

BG


----------

